# woof woof....



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

my beautiful, smart and very funny' faux' german shepherd rez dog Ms. Greta has been chosen as a calendar girl(Miss February) for a rez dog calendar coming out next year hopefully. the calendar is the antithesis of the anti breed calendars. proceeds for this project will go back to the reservations(navajo) in the form of spay and neuter programs, fostering, placement and most importantly education. this is such a worthwhile project as there are so many unfortunate dogs on the reservations. raising awareness can only help. the photogragher, a documentary filmmaker from telluride is donating his time for this project. this is a great cause for our most wonderful four legged friends who teach and show us every day that life is good and what's important in life...food!(kidding).....i love the quote, "lord, make me the person my dog thinks i am". i am forever hopeful and strive for that daily. i will keep you posted on when it comes out, and yes, just so you know, i will be hitting you all up when the time comes whether you're a 'dog' person or not......this in not her official calendar pose...just a shot one day while with her favorite play thing...she is rez dog after all!

joey

of couse being female, greta wants to know if the stick makes her ass look big?...told you she was funny...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Ms. Greta, You Look Maverlous Darling!
Please sign us up for a copy


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Good looking dog And congrats on his being chosen. I foster cats and love dogs too, have fostered over 70 so far this year. Have just completed writing a book on fostering kittens.The love and caring you give an animal is returned 10 fold. What would the planet be like without cats and dogs?? Pretty darn lonely.


----------

